# Persons Solo Polo Seat



## Vbushnell (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello,
Does anyone recall what bike used a black Solo Polo seat?  The seat appears to be all original.  It has Persons stamped sissybar and tagged seat.  There is a Persons warning label on the bottom that has faded out.
Van


----------



## rusty63 (Jan 28, 2016)

Vbushnell said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone recall what bike used a black Solo Polo seat?




I'm not aware of any bike that came originally with a black solo polo - possibly some non-Schwinn might have? 

There were a LOT of these seats sold as accessories or add-ons that could be used to upgrade your bike to look like a Stingray. (In fact, it could be argued that this type of seat led to the existence of the Stingray in the first place.)

Cool piece - LMK if you are thinking about selling.

-Dan


----------



## professor72 (Jan 30, 2016)

Persons sold them as accessory through bike shops and they came on a lot of base level muscle bikes into the early 70's such as the cheater slick. I have a glitter red version myself.


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 20, 2016)

my bike would like it.... let me know if you are interested in selling it with the sissy bar.


----------



## Vbushnell (Oct 21, 2016)

i left the seat with the 64 I found it on.


----------



## n2stuff (Nov 7, 2016)

You guys can have the seat I want the bike. LOL I too have a black solo polo and a square back sissy bar.


----------



## Vbushnell (Nov 13, 2016)

I sold this bike with the seat on eBay. The hammer dropped around $960 I think.  Which was a good buy and okay sale for this bike. The auction had a lot of activity with 150+ watchers and over 1000 views.  The question comes up often what's a bike worth?  In the summer of 2016 this bike was worth $960.  Went to a heavy hitter collector. He told me i would be last person to ride that bike as long as he is alive.  The bike now sits on Display with 10 - 15 other pre 1965 stingrays bringing joy and conversation to a large group of family and friends.


----------

